# HO Pullers and Track



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Greetings,
Has anyone out their gotten into Puller trucks or tractors? Also setting up a track for just pulling.

Ogre :dude:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

http://home.rochester.rr.com/homtpa/ho_pg1.htm hope this help fcb


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks fcb,
I have visted that site and found it helpfull. I was just looking for something more. I'm sure you know where Burlington, Iowa is.
Ogre


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

What aree you looking for?yes i do know were burlington is. not to far from me.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

FCB,
I have been working on the house and I'm just now able to respond to your question. I need some help setting up pullers, what do I need to do for floating pickups, what about tires, gearing. I don't know a thing except I would like to get involved. The site we have spoke about doesn't give any help in setting a puller up. Hope I didn't overwhelm you. I guess this question goes out to anybody that would help. I know pulling isn't very popular. (yet)
Thanks,
Ogre


----------

